
Ask HN: Any books on marketing and sales for SaaS software? - mortal
I am building a SaaS product, and have little prior experience in marketing and sales.<p>I have read patio11&#x27;s essays on the topics and have learned a lot. Thanks Patrick !<p>What are other resources (books preferably, videos would also do) on marketing and sales, relevant to selling software online ?
======
dang
Sockpuppet accounts and upvotes are not allowed on HN.

------
philfreo
We're teaching people everything we know about sales and hustling:

Email course: [http://close.io/free-sales-course/](http://close.io/free-sales-
course/)

Blog: [http://blog.close.io](http://blog.close.io)

Outbound sales book:
[https://gumroad.com/l/startupsales](https://gumroad.com/l/startupsales)

Inbound sales book:
[https://gumroad.com/l/inboundsales](https://gumroad.com/l/inboundsales)

Daily inspiration:
[http://salesmotivation.close.io](http://salesmotivation.close.io)

More video:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/closeio/videos?view=0&sort=p&fl...](https://www.youtube.com/user/closeio/videos?view=0&sort=p&flow=grid)

------
wakwanza
IMHO the first thing would be to identify your target audience and i.e whether
its enterprise, b2b or end user then tailor your approach and app towards them
and if there is a growth/expansion strategy that you want to persue.
[http://sixteenventures.com/sell-itself](http://sixteenventures.com/sell-
itself) [https://blog.kissmetrics.com/how-saas-marketing-is-
different...](https://blog.kissmetrics.com/how-saas-marketing-is-different/)

------
subsection1h
Did you search[1] for discussions? This subject was discussed nine days
ago.[2]

[1]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?type=story&dateRange=pastMonth&query...](https://hn.algolia.com/?type=story&dateRange=pastMonth&query=sales+books)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10233339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10233339)

------
jonhearty
Jason Lemkin's SaaStr.com is a great starting point, although it focuses
mostly on B2B SaaS. I would also check out his posts on Quora.

Aaron Ross's "Predictable Revenue" is a great start and focuses a lot on
outbound sales; he is working on a part 2 with Jason Lemkin.

Mark Roberge's "The Sales Acceleration Formula" is also great and talks more
about the marketing side.

------
marcofiset
Marketing for Developers, by Justin Jackson
[http://justinjackson.ca/marketingfordevelopers/](http://justinjackson.ca/marketingfordevelopers/)

------
dedalus
[http://www.amazon.com/How-Sell-Lobster-Bill-
Bishop/dp/097310...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Sell-Lobster-Bill-
Bishop/dp/0973107316)

